# Whitefishing!



## Rick Larson (Dec 4, 2012)

This was off of Red River park north of Dyckesville, 15+ minutes from Green Bay, fishing in the waters of Green bay, part of Lake MICHIGAN. The whitefish bite can be very, very hot. Hopefully I can get on them soon and make a real long video about it. Otherwise, these two whitefish I caught yesterday has whet my whistle for more!

Short video:


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Cool. Going out tomorrow for the first time in years. Trying tipups for pike. Suppose to warm up to 40's and rain next week.


----------



## lpgreg (Jan 2, 2006)

Nice fish


----------

